Do programmers use business cards? - mkj
======
ruffrey
I'd like to give some high tech answer, but that's not the case. If you
interface externally - consulting, dev evangelism, conferences, tech sales -
then yep, paper biz cards are still used.

------
rman666
WTF? Are they not professionals? Of course they use business cards!

~~~
mkj
I've never really had a need for them in ~10 years. Mostly dealing with in-
house clients though. That's why I was wondering.

------
stared
Freelancers, contractors, consultants - yes. It's the easiest way to give
email address with such low-tech solution.

------
CyberFonic
For pre-sales calls: Yes.

For on-site support calls: NEVER! - let them call the support line again next
time.

